# Who's on the Turandot?



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

The Turandot is scheduled to leave Bremerhaven today.










Our 535i GT was loaded at 0848 local.



> 8. Track your car, if shipped by Wallenius Wilhelmsen, using the VIN #:
> WBAWC73569E06XXXX
> http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/index.jsp
> • Go to "track and trace" cargo section on the homepage, at the bottom right.
> ...


Here is the info when I enter our VIN:


----------



## jlstone (Sep 7, 2006)

Bryan:

We were on the same truck and now one of my cars is on the same ship. The other car is booked for the Independence II.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

jlstone said:


> Bryan:
> 
> We were on the same truck and now one of my cars is on the same ship. The other car is booked for the Independence II.


Very cool! :thumbup:

I did a screen shot of the ship as it was moving out of the dock, I'll post it up later. :rofl:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I am on there. Dropped of at 11am on 1/30/12. Car sat for quite some time, but I am in no rush. Hopefully I can do the Performance Center Delivery by the end of March.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm on there as well. Dropped of 1/30, marine traffic.com will be my homepage for the next few weeks!


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

Dallas550 said:


> I'm on there as well. Dropped of 1/30, marine traffic.com will be my homepage for the next few weeks!


I expected to do the same dedicated (maniacal) daily checking -- however, after about two days of departing the U.K., there was no further tracking of the _Courage_. Seems that once the ships get into deep water you are stuck without updates until it nears the next port.

Blah!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is our ship leaving port. :thumbup:


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

GMBLACK,
You are keeping me sane buddy. Looks like my GT is on a cruise with your GT... Hope they have a nice state rooms and enjoy the voyage.... mine popped up this morning as well.
Booked in at 10:36...
i figure they are pretty good at this looks like maybe later port drop offs get on earlier so they don't have to move things around as they go from port to port ....certainly would make sense.....


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> GMBLACK,
> You are keeping me sane buddy. Looks like my GT is on a cruise with your GT... Hope they have a nice state rooms and enjoy the voyage.... mine popped up this morning as well.
> Booked in at 10:36...
> i figure they are pretty good at this looks like maybe later port drop offs get on earlier so they don't have to move things around as they go from port to port ....certainly would make sense.....


Mpress, Happy to help a fellow ship mate out. :thumbup:

I too hope they wont need to be moved till they arrive in Brunswick or wherever everyones port of call is.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like they will arrive into Zeebrugge very soon.


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

And people ask if bmw owners are loyal.....
here we are a bunch of grown men...based on our cars we all must be somewhat intelligent and doing ok in the world...

and like nuts we are following a little green dot around a big blue ocean....

And we all actually know where its going when it will get there and that we have ABSOLUTELY no control over anything anyway!!!

Last I looked my GT was heading to the bar for a synthetic oil margarita.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> And people ask if bmw owners are loyal.....
> here we are a bunch of grown men...based on our cars we all must be somewhat intelligent and doing ok in the world...
> 
> and like nuts we are following a little green dot around a big blue ocean....
> ...


Its madness I tell ya! :rofl:


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

mpress said:


> and like nuts we are following a little green dot around a big blue ocean....
> 
> And we all actually know where its going when it will get there and that we have ABSOLUTELY no control over anything anyway!!!


Love it!!


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

well we have left zeebrugge..hopefully they loaded our cooled center consoles with some good chocolate while we were there..and now its on to south hampton... hoping maybe pippa is there in a short skirt so the boys have something to remember the UK by.....looks to be a quick in and out there and then nothing but blue sea for a week...


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> well we have left zeebrugge..hopefully they loaded our cooled center consoles with some good chocolate while we were there..and now its on to south hampton... hoping maybe pippa is there in a short skirt so the boys have something to remember the UK by.....looks to be a quick in and out there and then nothing but blue sea for a week...


Saw the departure this am. :thumbup:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Rollin' into Southampton


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

on its way to north AMERICA


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> on its way to north AMERICA


Woo-Hoo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

My 550xi is on the Turandot. I went to check on Marine traffic this morning to find out its location, and it's out of range. I'll have to wait a week or so before it gets back in range I imagine. My car is being delivered to Halifax.


----------



## jlstone (Sep 7, 2006)

Mgcyr:

Did you drop off in Munich also?


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

So I just got a call from my CA's sales manager and he said the car is showing it's supposed to be in their hands by March 1st. That makes no sense whatsoever as both loginout and the track shipment sites both have my car on the Turandot, and we all know it's not even supposed to be in Georgia until March 6th. Am I missing something here?


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

....still out of range!


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

Dallas, are you sure your on the turandot?? did you confirm with your vin number at W&W's website...If you are then your CA is getting inaccurate info...OR perhaps your a super VIP and BMW is having your car helicoptered over from halifax.. My CA told me 2-3 days from the time the boat docks until he gets it in his hands and he is only a few hours truck ride from the Port of NY. And then he needs the car for one day for final prep. If the car gets to him in the morning he can get it to me by end of day. Im figuring The turandot gets into NY harbor 3/1 so I'm hoping or the car figuring in the weekend that i get my car on 3/6.


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

ok this is now bordering on painful instead of fun to watch... the turandot has slowed down to a crawl its last 6 hours going 35% slower and only covering 55 nautical miles.... looks like it will be at least 24 hours late into halifax and likely 48 hours late into NY...


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

mpress said:


> ok this is now bordering on painful instead of fun to watch... the turandot has slowed down to a crawl its last 6 hours going 35% slower and only covering 55 nautical miles.... looks like it will be at least 24 hours late into halifax and likely 48 hours late into NY...


It'll be waiting for you when you get back from L.A.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

mpress said:


> Dallas, are you sure your on the turandot?? did you confirm with your vin number at W&W's website...If you are then your CA is getting inaccurate info...OR perhaps your a super VIP and BMW is having your car helicoptered over from halifax.. My CA told me 2-3 days from the time the boat docks until he gets it in his hands and he is only a few hours truck ride from the Port of NY. And then he needs the car for one day for final prep. If the car gets to him in the morning he can get it to me by end of day. Im figuring The turandot gets into NY harbor 3/1 so I'm hoping or the car figuring in the weekend that i get my car on 3/6.


I'm positive, I've emailed loginout and checked the tracking website with my VIN. I think the sales manager is just completely out of it, but I'll hold out hope on that helicopter!


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

you are killing me... a line like that deserves some St Viateur bagels and some smoked meat


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

mpress said:


> you are killing me... a line like that deserves some St Viateur bagels and some smoked meat


I'm impressed.


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

actually I'm Mpress your Mgcyr!
Turandot should be back in range sometime this morning or early afternoon.. looking at the current track it is at 58' W, and the tracking should begin again around 60'-61'W thats about 6 hours of travel at the rate its been going....

hope you canadians can unload fuel up and get the turandot out of their fast. 

Looking forward to your turn time once your off the ship.

mp


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

The Turandot is expected to arrive at the Port of Halifax tmorrow morning at 7:00 am and leave at 4:30 pm. 
http://www.portofhalifax.ca/english/cargo/daily-status-report/dailystatusreport.aspx


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mgcyr said:


> The Turandot is expected to arrive at the Port of Halifax tmorrow morning at 7:00 am and leave at 4:30 pm.
> http://www.portofhalifax.ca/english/cargo/daily-status-report/dailystatusreport.aspx


Thanks for the update!

:thumbup:


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

damn 9.5 hours at port?? what the crew need some dry land time to cruise some chicks?? what are they going whale watching?? dock unload and leave!
mp


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

They need to take their time, they have some precious cargo. Namely my 2012 Titanium Silver 550i xdrive M-Sport. If they need 9.5 hours, let them have 9.5 hours.

Patience my friend!!:thumbup:


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like it arrived at 5:30 am UTC (which I believe is about 12:30am local time)


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

2 hours ahead of schedule....maybe they can start making up some time.... surprised you didn't drive over to the port to watch the unload..
now my biggest anticipation clock begins.. very curious to see how fast you get your car from port to your door..

figure NY has to be a bigger drop and slower customs and BMW prep just due to volume?? but you never know halifax is a one stop port for ll of canada while ny is only one of 3 ports the turandot is dropping cars off to for the US market..

Boy do i hope you have your car for the weekend!!

good luck..and keep me posted.. can't wait to see those pics of that shimmering silver in your driveway.


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

I spent 2 hours yesterday trying to find a webcam for the Eastern Passage Autoport in Halifax. No luck.


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

i just did the same!
found your car coming off the boat.


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

kidding


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

mpress said:


> kidding


Not funny.

I'm at the dealer now (service call for my E60). He says it's typically about 2 weeks from port to dealer to client.


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

oh man not what i wanted to hear...two weeks..they should be doing dealer prep on the boat...customs should be a few seconds..
"car from germany, check" 
"next"
"car from germany, check"
next
box filled with old world war one ammunitions check WAIT...hold that...
next
car from germany check...


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

An hour. but not sure exactly what discharged means?? W+W log on track and trace says discharged but nothing showing liner release or customs release????

not sure if it has cleared customs and ow long it remains at the bmw center at the port before heading to my dealer....

I have purchased 8 cars from my dealer so i know they will move quickly and get my car in an out of their hands as fast as possible..just depends on when they have it in their possession...

ignorance is bliss???? i don't think so....


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

This is what the WW website says about my car:


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

can't see the numbers after your description line. my car says same thing but no 1 after customs or liner release... 

WTF does all that mean...

i have read of people receiving their car without ever seeing a a 1 after customs or liner release..

My CA emailed me this morning said car is in port and he should have it to me in anywhere between 5-10 days.

looking through threads last night i saw deliveries from 5 days after "discharged" to as much as three weeks....

tick tick tick tick........

this part sucks


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> can't see the numbers after your description line. my car says same thing but no 1 after customs or liner release...
> 
> WTF does all that mean...
> 
> ...


It all sucks till you are driving it. 

Ours arrives into Brunswick on the 5th. Hoping to have it by the 15th for a trip to Savannah. Its a 5 hour drive from the port to BMW of South Atlanta.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

gmblack3 said:


> It all sucks till you are driving it.
> 
> Ours arrives into Brunswick on the 5th. Hoping to have it by the 15th for a trip to Savannah. Its a 5 hour drive from the port to BMW of South Atlanta.


At this rate I probably won't have mine until the 20th. 

I need to move back to the east coast!


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

Dallas550 said:


> At this rate I probably won't have mine until the 20th.
> 
> I need to move back to the east coast!


I would give up winter in a second if I could. I still miss the days when my sister was living in Plano, and I could go visit for the weekends just to get away from the cold.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

mgcyr said:


> I would give up winter in a second if I could. I still miss the days when my sister was living in Plano, and I could go visit for the weekends just to get away from the cold.


Loved Plano, I lived there for a couple of years before I moved closer to downtown. Very true about the weather, can't complain about it being 72 and sunny today.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

They must of stopped off the coast of DC/Baltimore yesterday as they have not moved since then. I dont know if this is normal, they are having issues or the tracking is behind?

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

i wuldnt worry sailwx had them lingering around souther coast of halifax for 24 hours and a few hours later they were just of the coast of long island....


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> i wuldnt worry sailwx had them lingering around souther coast of halifax for 24 hours and a few hours later they were just of the coast of long island....


Thank you for the info.

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

my status changed to finishing touches.. yesterday my CA told me i was at the vdc..hopefully to him by wednesday


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> my status changed to finishing touches.. yesterday my CA told me i was at the vdc..hopefully to him by wednesday


Excellent news! You must be happy with that delivery speed. :thumbup:

I'm checking the sailwx site every hour, no updates from the other day. I need to step away from the keyboard.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Still out of range on both sailwx and Marinetraffic.com. Weird thing is they dont show any ships at all in Brunswick, while they do show some in Jville and Savannah. There has to be a few ships in the port of Brunswick?

Also I see on the WW site that the Turandot got into Brunswick yesterday and will depart for Charleston today. :dunno:


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Makes no sense. I just checked my status and nothing has changed, even though they've been there since yesterday. Why would it be out of range all the way down the east coast? What is this a ghost ship?!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> Makes no sense. I just checked my status and nothing has changed, even though they've been there since yesterday. Why would it be out of range all the way down the east coast? What is this a ghost ship?!


Stealth mode? :eeps:


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

The turandot did the exact same thing when it left halifax and came to NY disappeared until it was in the harbor and i had to go a round about way to find that out... i think it didn't show on the live map so i went to the ports area and found it showing "in port" clicked on it there and then was able to get more info.... then it failed to actually show correct info about its time and whereabouts in port anyway....

Regardless.. as fun or frustrating as it was to track our cars across the ocean...becomes more frustrating once they get here...

For the record.. accuracy once dropped off becomes virtually pointless...

W&W tracking shows my car was discharged and delivered from... but skipped over customs release and liner release...

My car is confirmed that it is at the VDC and thats all you get...

Your CA has no control over how long it is at the VDC, BMW customer service has even less info.... 

So since 3/1 when my car was dropped of at the port it has been invisible and sounds like the next knowledge anyone will have will be when my CA calls me to tell me he is looking at it...

You would think that after all the ability to track our cars from Europe we would have a little more knowledge and visibility once it hits our shores....

mp


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

MGCYR, 

Any news on your car?? HAs it made it to you yet?? anymore info from Ca. CA's on delivery form the port of halifax?? Very curious to hear how long it takes you to receive...

Will let you know what happens with mine...

best
mp


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> The turandot did the exact same thing when it left halifax and came to NY disappeared until it was in the harbor and i had to go a round about way to find that out... i think it didn't show on the live map so i went to the ports area and found it showing "in port" clicked on it there and then was able to get more info.... then it failed to actually show correct info about its time and whereabouts in port anyway....
> 
> Regardless.. as fun or frustrating as it was to track our cars across the ocean...becomes more frustrating once they get here...
> 
> ...


I'm really getting overly obsessive with the tracking. :rofl: My wife is about ready to send me to a therapist. :thumbup:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I am "DISCHARGED" in Brunswick.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

afshawnt said:


> I am "DISCHARGED" in Brunswick.


Me too as of 1600! :roundel::freakdanc:sabrina::supdude::clap:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ours might arrive at the dealer tomorrow. :eeps:


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

gmblack3 said:


> Ours might arrive at the dealer tomorrow. :eeps:


Wow that was a quick stop at the VDC! This gives me hope mine might be here by mid next week, assuming it breezed through the VDC as well.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> Wow that was a quick stop at the VDC! This gives me hope mine might be here by mid next week, assuming it breezed through the VDC as well.


Yes no complaints. Call BMW Ed on Monday. They can tell you if its on a truck.

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well its getting late in the day, no truck at the dealership yet today. :bawling:


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got the call! Can't believe it only took 7 days from the port to its new home. Too bad I'm out of town!!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> Just got the call! Can't believe it only took 7 days from the port to its new home. Too bad I'm out of town!!


Congrats Dallas! Hope you get back into town soon.

I called the BMW ED dept 800 # just now. They called the trucking company who said the truck was finally leaving port today. They have been waiting to get a full truck. She said it should arrive at the dealership tomorrow.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

My car is still at the VDC. The young lady told me that they are holding it until the performance center gives them my scheduled delivery date. At that point they will send the car.

Still waiting to hear back from the performance center....: popcorn:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

afshawnt said:


> My car is still at the VDC. The young lady told me that they are holding it until the performance center gives them my scheduled delivery date. At that point they will send the car.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from the performance center....: popcorn:


Hope you get a date soon. :thumbup:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

gmblack3 said:


> Hope you get a date soon. :thumbup:


Your hope must have done the trick. :thumbup: Just got a call. The earliest date they have is 3/29. I may push it back a week though to make it easier on work.....maybe....this is going to be tough to resist


----------



## VVagner (Sep 12, 2011)

I just got my "soft" confirmation for PCD on 3/28. It was the first available AND the exact date I wanted. 

Found out this morning (via ED 800 number) that my car cleared customs on Thursday, and no one at the dealer bothered to call me. I had to stop in this afternoon to get the PCD date.

Brent


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

afshawnt said:


> Your hope must have done the trick. :thumbup: Just got a call. The earliest date they have is 3/29. I may push it back a week though to make it easier on work.....maybe....this is going to be tough to resist


Congrats and looking fwd to hearing of your PCD experience. For myself, I've been hoping since Friday. I'm pretty sure that tomorrow we'll be driving our new BMW home from the dealer. :thumbup:



VVagner said:


> I just got my "soft" confirmation for PCD on 3/28. It was the first available AND the exact date I wanted.
> 
> Found out this morning (via ED 800 number) that my car cleared customs on Thursday, and no one at the dealer bothered to call me. I had to stop in this afternoon to get the PCD date.
> 
> Brent


Brent, Congrats on getting closer to your PCD. Please let us all know how it goes at the PCD.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Our GT made it into the dealer today. Wife drove it home and said she was cruising down the interstate and looked down to see 90 on the speedo.  I guess I should set up the speed warning for her.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

gmblack3 said:


> Our GT made it into the dealer today. Wife drove it home and said she was cruising down the interstate and looked down to see 90 on the speedo.  I guess I should set up the speed warning for her.


Awesome congrats!! You could just get a V1 setup and leave the speed warning alone...


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> Awesome congrats!! You could just get a V1 setup and leave the speed warning alone...


Thanks Dallas! When will you be back in town to see yours?

We have one V1 and it usually stays in the vehicle I'm driving. :dunno:


----------



## mpress (Feb 26, 2006)

Can't wait for all my cruise mates to get their gts! Im in la had the car for two days and had to leave.. The car is so solid feels much more solid then a 5 sedan thus thenlookmdown and your going 90... Definately a dangerous speeding ticket possibility!! The good thing about being away was my black grills, side markers and reflector tints all arrived while I was gone... Tuesday she goes in for radar and laser and I'll feel more comfy,,,,


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

gmblack3 said:


> Thanks Dallas! When will you be back in town to see yours?
> 
> We have one V1 and it usually stays in the vehicle I'm driving. :dunno:


I get back tomorrow night, but my CA is off Thursday.  I'll pick it up Friday morning and start the weekend early!! 

Do you have a hard wire set up? I've always wanted to do that, but never took the time to get it done.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> I get back tomorrow night, but my CA is off Thursday.  I'll pick it up Friday morning and start the weekend early!!
> 
> Do you have a hard wire set up? I've always wanted to do that, but never took the time to get it done.


Should make for a great w/e.

I'm going to do the hard wire like this, down a few posts someone claims that it works fine for the V1:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=515517

I also ordered one of these for the V1 to deal with the stop/start feature:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6672278#post6672278


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mpress said:


> Can't wait for all my cruise mates to get their gts! Im in la had the car for two days and had to leave.. The car is so solid feels much more solid then a 5 sedan thus thenlookmdown and your going 90... Definately a dangerous speeding ticket possibility!! The good thing about being away was my black grills, side markers and reflector tints all arrived while I was gone... Tuesday she goes in for radar and laser and I'll feel more comfy,,,,


Would love to do a laser setup!

Looking forward to you post mod pics Mpress!


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

gmblack3 said:


> Should make for a great w/e.
> 
> I'm going to do the hard wire like this, down a few posts someone claims that it works fine for the V1:
> 
> ...


The stop/start feature didn't even occur to me. Thanks for posting those links! Looks like an interesting project to take on, hopefully I don't inadvertently rewire anything when attempting this. It would be a shame to have the sunroof open when pressing the interior light button! :rofl:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> The stop/start feature didn't even occur to me. Thanks for posting those links! Looks like an interesting project to take on, hopefully I don't inadvertently rewire anything when attempting this. It would be a shame to have the sunroof open when pressing the interior light button! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I always thought it would be cool to mute the V1 and have the sunroof open. :thumbup:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Looking forward to all of your delivery pics. My date is set for 4/5

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm picking mine up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

afshawnt said:


> Looking forward to all of your delivery pics. My date is set for 4/5
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App





mgcyr said:


> I'm picking mine up tomorrow afternoon.


Congrats guys on your delivery dates!

I washed ours yesterday am, gave the hood, front fenders, front bumpers, rear bumpers and mirrors a quick polishing. I then drove up to Atlanta Protective Films and had Derek Johnson install Xpel Ultimate Film. Hood got 24" and it matched over to the front bumpers. Rear bumper received top protection. You can see some pictures I took of the install here. I'll get some tint done next week.

Quick road trip to Savannah today, will be back tomorrow. I wish I had the patience to drive under 75 to see if I could get 30 mpg. Oh well, 25-27 mpg will have to do. :thumbup:


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

Picked it up today.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice!! Congrats on the redelivery! :thumbup:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

mgcyr said:


> Picked it up today.


Congrats. She looks great!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

This thread needs more pics 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Finally home on Tuesday evening.

Wednesday at the crack of dawn, I was out washing it. I was happy to find that it did not get washed at the port and I requested that the dealer do no prep of any kind.

I did a clay and light machine polishing on the hood, front and rear bumpers, front fenders, then took it up to my clear bra guy (Derek Johnson of Atlanta Protective Films) to have the xpel ultimate installed on: front bumper, 24" of hood, matched over to the front fenders, mirrors, door handle cups and top of rear bumper.

After clear bra install:




























Thursday 4 adults drove in total comfort down to Savannah, averaged 25.8 on the way down cruising at 84.

Back home Friday afternoon, washed all bugs off. Nice to have the clear bra for sure!


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Wow... that's the shiniest deep sea blue I've ever seen! :thumbup:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

roots said:


> Wow... that's the shiniest deep sea blue I've ever seen! :thumbup:


Thank you roots.

Sent from my PG86100 using Bimmer App


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Great looking color and GT!! Excellent clear bra installation by the way.

I was FINALLY able to pick mine up tonight (long story), I'll post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dallas550 said:


> Great looking color and GT!! Excellent clear bra installation by the way.
> 
> I was FINALLY able to pick mine up tonight (long story), I'll post some pics tomorrow!


Thank you Dallas!

Congrats and looking fwd to your pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## mgcyr (Feb 8, 2010)

This was fun. I guess everyone has their cars now and this thread is dead. 
Congrats everyone.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

We still need pics!!! I know I'm guilty of not posting any, but I haven't had a chance. It has either been pouring here or I've been out of town, I'm home this weekend and will make this a priority!


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

I've got another two Weeks 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Bimmer App


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm taking mine for tint tomorrow.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Haven't seen all of your pictures yet... Jonathan at the performance center told me that my car arrived from the port yesterday. I guess they hold it there until your delivery date gets closer. Hope you alll are enjoying your vehicles.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Turandot just hit Halifax, NS. Next stop Jersey.


----------

